# June 2008 Open House Video



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVRVug0KHlY 


Video of my layout "fully decked out" for Open House (June 2008)...It's just under 7 minutes long and is 99.9% trains...


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

The layout looks soooooooo good now. You have really done an excellent job Bob.


----------

